

Ask YC: What do you want to know about mobile usage? (An Open Source Survey) - dbreunig

Just received a request from a large (purposely unnamed) client for a POV on mobile strategy.<p>For the project I'm going to conduct a wide-cast survey, largely for anecdotal support. My question to YC/HN is: what do you want to know about mobile phone users? What questions would you like answered, what subjects would you like quotes regarding, etc...<p>I'll be writing up and hosting the survey online in a few days, and submitting it online a bit later. It'll run for a week or so.<p>The answers will be posted online, and I'll even host the data in a raw format (names removed) for anyone to use. If successful, I'll host a few more YC/HN polls on various (and suggested subjects).
======
yan
What comes to mind directly is the rough ratio of users' use of their stock
browser vs third-party internet apps they downloaded.

Also, if they ever used a mobile app and if so, if they purchased it or got it
via a free download.

